# Information from our Kings' Land "Owner's Update"



## jnsrusty (Jul 4, 2018)

Well, we finally went to our first Owner's Update while staying here on the Big Island.  We weren't sure if we wanted to waste our vacation time by sitting through a presentation, but we decided to accept the invitation and take the $100 gift certificate plus the 20% off activity card.  After all, we are here for 12 days!

The most surprising thing I learned from the presentation is that Hilton does not know if you purchased your timeshare through a developer or on the resale market. Their paperwork showed only the original deed price of our timeshare at MarBrisa which is much, much more than we paid resale.  The funniest part of the presentation was when the sales person said you can only purchase a Hawaiian timeshare in Hawaii and that if we were interested, we should buy a timeshare today because for some reason, Hilton "underpriced" the Ocean Tower timeshares!  I almost laughed in his face!  The most informative thing I learned from the presentation is that HGVC has acquired another timeshare in NYC, which I assume is the Quin, and that they have also purchased the Turtle Bay Resort on the north side of Oahu.  The sales person said that Turtle Bay will be converted into 50% hotel rooms and 50% timeshare units.  I am really interested to hear if anyone else knows something about this.

The final thing I learned about going to our first presentation is that all you have to do is mention that you bought your timeshare on the resale market and you are not interested in purchasing a timeshare any other way.  As soon as we mentioned this, the sales manager said, 'Okay, I think we are done here.  Let me get you signed out and we'll get your gift."  Our "free" dinner at Sansei was delicious!!  Thanks to all who have shared their experiences and given advice!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 4, 2018)

jnsrusty said:


> ...The most informative thing I learned from the presentation is that HGVC has acquired another timeshare in NYC, which I assume is the Quin, and that they have also purchased the Turtle Bay Resort on the north side of Oahu.  The sales person said that Turtle Bay will be converted into 50% hotel rooms and 50% timeshare units.  I am really interested to hear if anyone else knows something about this.



Blackstone purchased Grand Wailea and Turtle Bay this year. 

https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...one-paid-287m-for-turtle-bay-resort-real.html
https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...e-to-buy-mauis-grand-wailea-resort-for-1.html


----------



## linsj (Jul 4, 2018)

<The most surprising thing I learned from the presentation is that Hilton does not know if you purchased your timeshare through a developer or on the resale market.>

That's not [always] true. The last update I did, the sales lady knew I bought one of my deeds as resale.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 4, 2018)

linsj said:


> <The most surprising thing I learned from the presentation is that Hilton does not know if you purchased your timeshare through a developer or on the resale market.>
> 
> That's not [always] true. The last update I did, the sales lady knew I bought one of my deeds as resale.



Seems odd that they would know about resale purchases some of the time and not others.    In the today's environment of big data,  you would expect they would make an effort to know, and alter the sales pitch accordingly.



alwysonvac said:


> Blackstone purchased Grand Wailea and Turtle Bay this year.
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...one-paid-287m-for-turtle-bay-resort-real.html
> https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...e-to-buy-mauis-grand-wailea-resort-for-1.html



I had missed the purchase of the Grand Wailea, but do recall a lot of speculation about Turtle Bay adding about HGVC units.  I think its possible, but until they announce it, won't really believe it.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 4, 2018)

They always knew that my deeds were purchased resale.  One time they did not until I got to the presentation then it was mentioned that I bought resale and did not qualify for presentation.  This was at hhv and a couple weeks ago at parc soleil I had to stop by the "parking" pass desk.  They saw my account and just said here is your parking pass.  Sad to see hgvc stoop to the hard sales tactics of Wyndham.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 4, 2018)

If they actually convert some of the Turtle Bay units to timeshare units, it might give us reason to consider Oahu again.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 4, 2018)

frank808 said:


> ... Sad to see hgvc stoop to the hard sales tactics of Wyndham.



IME, they use the same playbook as every other TS sales division.
But once in awhile, you run into a salesman with a lighter touch...
It's what I call the "I'm burned out, so I don't care" approach.

Knowing that you're resale may depend on how your account is coded.
Maybe there's 'sposed to be a checkmark that's missing or overlooked.
If they don't see it, they refer back to the original contract.
.


----------



## brp (Jul 4, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> IME, they use the same playbook as every other TS sales division.
> But once in awhile, you run into a salesman with a lighter touch...
> It's what I call the "I'm burned out, so I don't care" approach.
> 
> ...



This is a good point. We have three contracts from them, all resale. However we did, in the past, purchase from them. Then we sold it back and bought something else resale. Maybe the code that we were "direct" buyers is sticky and that's why we keep getting invited. When they have us there and actually look, the do know about the resales, because they comment on it without my saying anything. So, on one level they do know.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jul 4, 2018)

jnsrusty said:


> Well, we finally went to our first Owner's Update while staying here on the Big Island.  We weren't sure if we wanted to wanted to waste our vacation time by sitting through a presentation, but we decided to accept the invitation and take the $100 gift certificate plus the 20% off activity card.  After all, we are here for 12 days!



Our trips are max 5 days (usually fewer) so it's definitely not worth our time.

The only times we go now are when we get a great deal that is contingent upon a presentation.

Just went to a Westin in Maui this way
Later this year have a stay in NYC @$150 per night and a stay at Hyatt Carmel Highlands.

Al have tours. All had/will have me wearing by TUG "end the presentation early" t-shirt 

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a Bay Club purchase, which I then transferred to HGVC.  I also purchased a Seaworld resale but from an HGVC certified resale agent.  At the time that was considered a direct purchase from HGVC.  That is how I got my Elite status.  So both of mine look like developer purchase, but they are not. 

They no longer allow resales purchased from HGVC resale to count as HGVC purchases.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2018)

jnsrusty said:


> Our "free" dinner at Sansei was delicious!!


Just as an aside, I've had some of the best, and freshest, sushi ever at Sansei.  One of my favorite places to go.  There is one in Kihei as well and that's where we've gone on our last two visits to Maui.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Blackstone purchased Grand Wailea and Turtle Bay this year.
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...one-paid-287m-for-turtle-bay-resort-real.html
> https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific...e-to-buy-mauis-grand-wailea-resort-for-1.html



Wow. Great additions if true. If they turn these into timeshares, I take back what I said about them doubling down on the "By Hilton Club" city properties.  This would add desireable Maui and a Ko Olina alternative on Oahu.

HGVC must aggressively grow their portfolio to compete with the new Marriott/ILG portfolio and avoid being acquired by Diamond, Wyndham etc. This would be a very good move for them (albeit I would expect nosebleed point values).  They probably strategized that transitioning all or a portion of existing hotel properties would be faster, more cost effective and provide more high margin aspirational timeshare developer sales than acquiring BlueGreen etc.


----------



## brp (Jul 4, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Just as an aside, I've had some of the best, and freshest, sushi ever at Sansei.  One of my favorite places to go.  There is one in Kihei as well and that's where we've gone on our last two visits to Maui.



And, if you go Sunday or Monday evenings (I think it's both nights at both locations)  at 5 and get in line (actually have to get there closer to 4:15), it's 50% of on just about everything on the menu. Worth the time hanging out. Did this in Kihei in May with friends.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2018)

brp said:


> This is a good point. We have three contracts from them, all resale. However we did, in the past, purchase from them. Then we sold it back and bought something else resale. Maybe the code that we were "direct" buyers is sticky and that's why we keep getting invited. When they have us there and actually look, the do know about the resales, because they comment on it without my saying anything. So, on one level they do know.
> 
> Cheers.



Our experience has been similar to @brp. We purchased our first via developer and second via resale. However we still own our original developer purchase. They also thought we had bought our resale from the developer years ago.  However I am pretty sure the rep this time marked our file as resale because he made a big point of saying he will "update our file" as he was somewhat perturbed that we were in there with no intention to buy. We'll see. 

We also attend when the benefits are worthwhile. We went on two this year (1 HGVC; 1 Marriott). I view these as payback for the large amount of money we overpaid for our original developer purchase so absolutely no guilt when we say, "No, thank you."  Plus, when they try to shame you with "_Why are you attending this presentation when you have no interest in buying?"_ we tell them, "We were told this was an _Owner's update." (which is true)_


----------



## brp (Jul 4, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Plus, when they try to shame you with "_Why are you attending this presentation when you have no interest in buying?"_ we tell them, "We were told this was an _Owner's update." (which is true)_



I like an answer to this that I'd seen here previously.

"I'm here for the same reason that you are. {HGVC/Marriott/Hyatt/etc.} are paying me to be here ." 

Cheers.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 4, 2018)

> Plus, when they try to shame you with "_Why are you attending this presentation when you have no interest in buying?"_ we tell them, "We were told this was an _Owner's update." (which is true)_


 
That's exactly what we told them!  I thought that was funny as well.  They ask why you are there if you have no intention of buying, but they try to lure people in by saying it's an owner's update.  I told the sales guy, "We thought you were going to update us on what's going on inside HGVC.  Isn't that what an owner's update is?"


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 4, 2018)

brp said:


> And, if you go Sunday or Monday evenings (I think it's both nights at both locations)  at 5 and get in line (actually have to get there closer to 4:15), it's 50% of on just about everything on the menu. Worth the time hanging out. Did this in Kihei in May with friends.
> 
> Cheers.


 
That's true!  Unfortunately, we didn't discover this until after we ate dinner, but at least it was Hilton who was picking up the tab and not us.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 4, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Just as an aside, I've had some of the best, and freshest, sushi ever at Sansei.  One of my favorite places to go.  There is one in Kihei as well and that's where we've gone on our last two visits to Maui.



The sushi was indeed very fresh and the seafood pasta was just as good if not better!  I would not hesitate to eat there again.  Thanks for the tip that Sansei is on the island of Maui, too!


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 4, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Wow. Great additions if true. If they turn these into timeshares, I take back what I said about them doubling down on the "By Hilton Club" city properties.  These would add desireable Maui and a Ko Olina alternative on Oahu.



I agree!  Adding timeshare units on Maui and the north side of Oahu would be huge.  We'll see if it actually happens, but I would be very happy to visit either of these locations.

As a side note...the sales person also told us that Hilton is looking to add another HGVC location in Italy.  He said that Hilton realizes that owners are interested in HGVC having a bigger footprint in Europe.  I realize that timeshare sales people can often (or always) stretch the truth, but I wanted to put that information out there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LisaH (Jul 4, 2018)

Is Turtle Bay Resort currently still under Hilton management?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Is Turtle Bay Resort currently still under Hilton management?


The resort was managed by Hilton between 1984 and 2001.
http://articles.latimes.com/1988-05-01/travel/tr-2945_1_turtle-bay
http://archives.starbulletin.com/2001/08/13/business/story1.html


----------



## Luanne (Jul 4, 2018)

jnsrusty said:


> The sushi was indeed very fresh and the seafood pasta was just as good if not better!  I would not hesitate to eat there again.  Thanks for the tip that Sansei is on the island of Maui, too!


I just looked up their website.  They have several other locations in Hawaii (and also Seattle) as well:

https://sanseihawaii.com/

Another hidden gem, although maybe it's more well known now, is Pueo's Osteria in Waikoloa Village.  Wonderful Italian food!

http://www.pueososteria.com/#welcome


----------



## GregT (Jul 4, 2018)

I was under the impression that Wailea doesnt permit timeshare units (20 more years?) so even though Blackstone bought Grand Wailea, I don’t think we will see these become timeshare units.  Maybe one day...

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 5, 2018)

Can someone who is at Kings Land now take a picture and post the KL activities calandar for July?   We will be there the end of July Early Aug and want to get an idea what the events are.  Trying on things to do.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 6, 2018)

GregT said:


> I was under the impression that Wailea doesnt permit timeshare units (20 more years?) so even though Blackstone bought Grand Wailea, I don’t think we will see these become timeshare units.  Maybe one day...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Is that a rule specific to Grand Wailea, or a city regulation?

To be honest i am uncertain that adding Timeshare units really fit within the brand profile for Waldorf Astoria / The Grand Wailea.  Seems like they are very much focused on the luxury market.

The other thing to keep in mind is that Blackstone is not the same as Hilton or HGVC.  They buy and sell many hotel properties.  Even when they owned Hilton outright, they still had other properties managed by other brand such as Hyatt, Marriott, Motel 6, etc.  Since Blackstone buys and sells properties, they may not be that anxious to tie part of the property up with Vacation Ownership Units as that would hamper their ability to sell or change management of the property.. 

I believe all the hotels that have that converted a portion of their rooms to HGVC have been owned by Hilton corp or now Park Hotels and Resorts, the REIT that was spun out of Hilton at the same time as HGVC.

Park Hotels owns the Midtown in New York with the Hilton Club and Residences, the HHV and HWV in Hawaii, as well as the Embassy Suites in DC.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2018)

FWIW...W57 was a Blackstone backed project. Was told it was the first purpose-built timeshare in NYC


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 6, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FWIW...W57 was a Blackstone backed project. Was told it was the first purpose-built timeshare in NYC



I was only referring to HGVC located within a hotel or on a hotel grounds.  West57 is a stand alone resort.  I believe quite a few stand alone resorts have 3rd parties involved.

The issue with a hotel, like Turtle bay is that it may change management companies.  It would be really odd to have a HGVC rooms within a hotel managed by Marriott or some other company.


----------



## GregT (Jul 6, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Is that a rule specific to Grand Wailea, or a city regulation?



It is my understanding that it is a city regulation, but I don't know where I got this information.   It makes sense to me because there are no timeshares at all in Wailea, but I don't have any hard data to back it up.

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes, Blackstone buys and sells many properties. Blackstone’s website states 
“_*176,000 hotel keys globally  *One of the largest hospitality investors in the U.S. * As of March 31, 2018”_​
Blackstone still has ties to HGVC via Elara and Grand Islander 
“*Hilton Grand Vacations and Blackstone Form Joint Venture to Purchase Elara, One of the World’s Largest Timeshare Resorts -* https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...Grand-Vacations-Blackstone-Form-Joint-Venture
“*Blackstone and Hilton Worldwide Break Ground at Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki*” - https://www.blackstone.com/media/pr...eak-ground-at-hilton-hawaiian-village-waikiki​Let’s just hope Blackstone keeps their HGVC partnership in mind “*if*” they ever decides to offer timeshares at either Hawaii destinations  

Note: Both properties have old approvals for expansion 
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2016/01/20/breaking-news/turtle-bay-owners-looking-to-sell-stake/
https://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2012/03/28/settlement-allows-mauis-grand-wailea.html


----------



## Harry (Jul 12, 2018)

It is a little complicated but this is my conclusion as well. However, with the way the agreements are structured, this would not preclude HGV from converting certain units into timeshares in the future.

Harry


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2018)

I did the TS Owner update just because I thought the model at Ocean Towers was open.  It was not.  But both myself (discounted luau tickets for 2 worth about $220) and my friend traveling with me got gifts ($100 in gift cards).  Presentation was 45 mins long.  They were very nice and NO hard sell at all.  Even they recognized that my owning my Hilton TS for 22 years now even the equity position angle was laughable.  

That said ST Oceanfront is worth 9300 points.  With a Studio MF of $700.  2 BR Penthouse oceanview that I was looking at was 21000 points, it would take me to Elite Premium which was the discussion point of our owners visit.  It had a $1600 MF.  But that came with a $149,000 price tag before owner and elite discounts.  When and if resale become available some of these units have really good MF$ per point ratios.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 2, 2018)

Its interesting that they are creating a third, higher point tier with Ocean Towers and Grand Islander.  The second tier was Kings Land and Grand Waikikian.  Where will it end?  If they ever get something on Maui it is sure to be this third tier points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GregT (Aug 2, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Its interesting that they are creating a third, higher point tier with Ocean Towers and Grand Islander.  The second tier was Kings Land and Grand Waikikian.  Where will it end?  If they ever get something on Maui it is sure to be this third tier points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I drove past the Maui site - it is unchanged from X years ago.

Did they formally abandon it or is it just our expectation?

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 2, 2018)

GregT said:


> I drove past the Maui site - it is unchanged from X years ago.
> 
> Did they formally abandon it or is it just our expectation?
> 
> ...



I think they have abandoned that original Maui project.  The funding was pulled by the 3rd party investment team.  Another site is suppose to be in the works, but I do not know where that site is suppose to be. It might just be a rumor with no concrete plan.  I do not know.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 3, 2018)

brp said:


> And, if you go Sunday or Monday evenings (I think it's both nights at both locations)  at 5 and get in line (actually have to get there closer to 4:15), it's 50% of on just about everything on the menu. Worth the time hanging out. Did this in Kihei in May with friends.
> 
> Cheers.



We love Sansei.  I thought that the "early bird special" was for the 5:15 PM seating, and we had to order everything by 6:00 PM for 25% off most items.  I thought that the 50% off on Sundays or Mondays was for Hawaiian residents with a resident card.  Have you been able to get 50% off with some other form of ID?


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 3, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Its interesting that they are creating a third, higher point tier with Ocean Towers and Grand Islander.  The second tier was Kings Land and Grand Waikikian.  Where will it end?  If they ever get something on Maui it is sure to be this third tier points.



Look at it this way. If you don't have to have the latest "shiny", it lets you buy a quality timeshare cheaper. . . .


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 3, 2018)

GregT said:


> I drove past the Maui site - it is unchanged from X years ago.
> 
> Did they formally abandon it or is it just our expectation?
> 
> ...



Last I heard its abandoned.  They are probably looking for a hotel to do a conversion, over in Kaanapali.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Aug 3, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Last I heard its abandoned.  They are probably looking for a hotel to do a conversion, over in Kaanapali.



That certainly seems to be the latest way HGV has been adding new properties lately.


----------



## brp (Aug 3, 2018)

Denise L said:


> We love Sansei.  I thought that the "early bird special" was for the 5:15 PM seating, and we had to order everything by 6:00 PM for 25% off most items.  I thought that the 50% off on Sundays or Mondays was for Hawaiian residents with a resident card.  Have you been able to get 50% off with some other form of ID?



For the 50% off, it's not a Kama'aina thing, so no ID required. Just requires being there in line early enough to get in and order by 6 on Sunday and Monday. It's not well-publicized, so that becomes somewhat self-limiting.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 3, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Last I heard its abandoned.  They are probably looking for a hotel to do a conversion, over in Kaanapali.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



or Wailea (ahem...Grand Wailea gets my vote.)  There are also some independents or condos in Kihei that might be candidates for takeover.

Prices are high right now so they may need to wait for a downturn to re-initiate.  I also read on a Westin Nanea promotion that it is the last new ground-up development on Kaanapali. HGVC may have no choice but to do a conversion if they want Kaanapali or Wailea.

The Marriott/ILG/Westin/Hyatt Res. merger now means that Marriott controls all major TS on Kaanapali beach from the Hyatt Residences to MVC to the 3 Westins past Black Rock, and the Aston properties beyond that. That's a lot of TS beach real estate.  

Buying a resale Marriott/Westin on Maui or Kauai would be more cost effective and complementary than holding your breath for HGVC.  That's why we bought a Westin Maui resale.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 3, 2018)

GregT said:


> I drove past the Maui site - it is unchanged from X years ago.
> 
> Did they formally abandon it or is it just our expectation?
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure the Maui location they were promoting is off the table.  The last time is was mentioned in an investor call, maybe a year ago, the CEO they had removed the Maui project from all projections and estimates... to me that sounds abandoned.  

The has been lots of rumors about the delay, from funding to building permits issues.  I know a few people said they demolished too much of the old resort...  It could be any or a bit of all of those issues.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 3, 2018)

brp said:


> For the 50% off, it's not a Kama'aina thing, so no ID required. Just requires being there in line early enough to get in and order by 6 on Sunday and Monday. It's not well-publicized, so that becomes somewhat self-limiting.
> 
> Cheers.



Good to know!  Thanks!  I might just line up by myself next year .


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The Marriott/ILG/Westin/Hyatt Res. merger now means that Marriott controls all major TS on Kaanapali beach from the Hyatt Residences to MVC to the 3 Westins past Black Rock, and the Aston properties beyond that. That's a lot of TS beach real estate.


I hadn't put that together in my head...but that IS an impressive corner on the Kaanapali market.  Somehow I don't see HGVC buying up Alii Condos one at a time to give them a presence on Kaanapali...;-)


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 3, 2018)

ljmiii said:


> I hadn't put that together in my head...but that IS an impressive corner on the Kaanapali market.  Somehow I don't see HGVC buying up Alii Condos one at a time to give them a presence on Kaanapali...;-)



A more likely path, if they decided they _*had*_ to be in Kaanapali, would be to acquire either the old Kaanapali Beach Hotel or the Royal Lahaina Hotel from whomever owns that real estate, and then do a conversion. Not sure how that would fit with their "capital light" development model though. Probably not a good fit, as those hotels would likely command a premium price and then require a major capital expenditure for upfit/renovation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 3, 2018)

Agree,  Wailea, Kihei, or Kapalua offer more conversion options. Kapalua has the Ritz Carlton Residences which are Marriott. Even the Whaler has some rooms/floors that are Aston which I believe is part of ILG.

The Kaanapali ship has sailed and it has a big Marriott Vac Club flag on it when the ILG merger completes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 4, 2018)

Denise L said:


> We love Sansei.  I thought that the "early bird special" was for the 5:15 PM seating, and we had to order everything by 6:00 PM for 25% off most items.  I thought that the 50% off on Sundays or Mondays was for Hawaiian residents with a resident card.  Have you been able to get 50% off with some other form of ID?



We love Sansei too 

Sansei early bird discount varies by location.
In Waikiki, there is usually a line so get to your location before opening (limited seating; first come, first served).
And of course, expect longer line on the bigger discount days
_See hyperlinks below for more details_

Where: *Sansei Waikiki *
When: Everyday (order must be in before 6pm)
Price: 50 percent off (Sunday & Monday) / 25% percent off (Tuesday thru Satuday)

Where: *Sansei Kapalua & Sansei Kihei*
When: Everyday (order must be in before 6pm).
Price: 25 percent off _(50% off with Hawaii State ID on Sunday & Monday)
_
Where: *Sansei Waikoloa*
When: Everyday (order must be in before 6pm)
Price: 50 percent off (Sunday & Monday) / 25% percent off (Tuesday thru Satuday)


----------



## brp (Aug 4, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> We love Sansei too
> 
> Sansei early bird discount varies by location.
> In Waikiki, there is usually a line so get to your location before opening (limited seating; first come, first served).
> ...



This may be what it says, but it is not correct, based on my experience. We went to Sansei Kihei in May. None of the 4 of us is a state resident, and getting the 50% off on Monday was no problem. While I haven't done the one in Waikoloa, the indications I've seen there are the same. Order by 6 Sunday and Monday, 50% off for everyone.

As to the line thing- it's not just Waikiki  We got there at 4 for our Kihei visit (opens at 5) and there were more than a dozen people in front of us. 4:30 might have worked as well judging from the line behind us.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 4, 2018)

brp said:


> This may be what it says, but it is not correct, based on my experience. We went to Sansei Kihei in May. None of the 4 of us is a state resident, and getting the 50% off on Monday was no problem.



Oh that’s good to know. We’ll be on Maui next month. 
Back in 2013, we got 50% in Waikoloa (link) but I just assumed that the rule changed.
We’ve been to the one on Waikiki numerous times but only tried the other locations once.


----------



## brp (Aug 4, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Oh that’s good to know. We’ll be on Maui next month.
> Back in 2013, we got 50% in Waikoloa (link) but I just assumed that the rule changed.
> We’ve been to the one on Waikiki numerous times but only tried the other locations once.



We've been to Waikoloa a bunch, but never for the discount time. It's nice that the HGVC locations in Waikoloa are walking distance from Sansei.
This was our first trip to the one in Kihei. We don't care for Waikiki, so we don't go there.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 4, 2018)

brp said:


> We've been to Waikoloa a bunch, but never for the discount time. It's nice that the HGVC locations in Waikoloa are walking distance from Sansei.
> This was our first trip to the one in Kihei. We don't care for Waikiki, so we don't go there.
> 
> Cheers.


We've been to both the Waikoloa and Kihei Senseis.  Love them!  I've had the best, freshest sushi ever.  We went to the one in Waikoloa first, didn't know about the discount pricing.  We've always gone later and just paid full price.  Last time we went to the one in Kihei their tempura fryer was broken which disappointed both of us.  However, it did make us try some other menu options, which were also very good.


----------



## rdw95 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> They no longer allow resales purchased from HGVC resale to count as HGVC purchases.



Hi Sandy.  We are purchasing our additional HGV property through HGVC resale agent at Tortuga Beach Club on the SW Florida coast, and they do count toward Elete status.  I was personally told by the person in charge of HGVC resales in Orlando that there are 2 properties with authorized HGVC resale agents in SW Florida (I have the information at home on the name of the other one), plus a third property is expected to come on line this late summer/fall which will have a HGVC resale agent employed by HGVC.  Our paperwork for the purchase included as part of the paperwork a form from HGVC listing the SW Florida property and Scotland.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 10, 2018)

rdw95 said:


> Hi Sandy.  We are purchasing our additional HGV property through HGVC resale agent at Tortuga Beach Club on the SW Florida coast, and they do count toward Elete status.  I was personally told by the person in charge of HGVC resales in Orlando that there are 2 properties with authorized HGVC resale agents in SW Florida (I have the information at home on the name of the other one), plus a third property is expected to come on line this late summer/fall which will have a HGVC resale agent employed by HGVC.  Our paperwork for the purchase included as part of the paperwork a form from HGVC listing the SW Florida property and Scotland.



That is how I purchased my resale and had it count towards elite.  I did not think this practice was still permitted, but more power to us if this path is still open.  I would get it in writing in the contract, just in case they want to go back and change it.  That has not happened with my HGVC but it did happen with my Wyndham.  I just had the paperwork to prove them wrong.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 10, 2018)

jnsrusty said:


> Well, we finally went to our first Owner's Update while staying here on the Big Island.  We weren't sure if we wanted to waste our vacation time by sitting through a presentation, but we decided to accept the invitation and take the $100 gift certificate plus the 20% off activity card.  After all, we are here for 12 days!
> 
> The most surprising thing I learned from the presentation is that Hilton does not know if you purchased your timeshare through a developer or on the resale market. Their paperwork showed only the original deed price of our timeshare at MarBrisa which is much, much more than we paid resale.  The funniest part of the presentation was when the sales person said you can only purchase a Hawaiian timeshare in Hawaii and that if we were interested, we should buy a timeshare today because for some reason, Hilton "underpriced" the Ocean Tower timeshares!  I almost laughed in his face!  The most informative thing I learned from the presentation is that HGVC has acquired another timeshare in NYC, which I assume is the Quin, and that they have also purchased the Turtle Bay Resort on the north side of Oahu.  The sales person said that Turtle Bay will be converted into 50% hotel rooms and 50% timeshare units.  I am really interested to hear if anyone else knows something about this.
> 
> The final thing I learned about going to our first presentation is that all you have to do is mention that you bought your timeshare on the resale market and you are not interested in purchasing a timeshare any other way.  As soon as we mentioned this, the sales manager said, 'Okay, I think we are done here.  Let me get you signed out and we'll get your gift."  Our "free" dinner at Sansei was delicious!!  Thanks to all who have shared their experiences and given advice!



I love it. Ok, I think we are done.  See how ignorance is bliss and knowledge is power?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

